# Jogl findet keine GLProfile ?



## Siassei (3. Sep 2010)

Servus,

ich nutze Jogl unter Fedora (Linux) 64bit.
Grafikkarte Geforce 9800GT und der aktuelle Nvidia-Driver ist installiert.
Möchte ich ein GLProfil z.B. GL2 erstellen/zugreifen, dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung.

z.B. mit LProfile.getDefault()
Info: XInitThreads() called for concurrent Thread support
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
        at test.jogl.GLInfo.init(GLInfo.java:24)
        at test.jogl.GLInfo.runInThread(GLInfo.java:62)
        at test.jogl.GLInfo.main(GLInfo.java:234)
Caused by: javax.media.opengl.GLException: No profile available: [GL2, GL3bc, GL4bc, GL2GL3, GL3, GL4, GL2ES2, GLES2, GL2ES1, GLES1], GLAvailability[Native[GL4bc false, GL4 false, GL3bc false, GL3 false, GL2 false, GL2ES1 false, GLES1 false, GL2ES2 false, GLES2 false], Profiles[, default null]]
        at javax.media.opengl.GLProfile.<clinit>(GLProfile.java:995)
        ... 3 more
Java Result: 1 

Was habe ich übersehen? Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
OpenCL, sprich Jogamp funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Guest2 (3. Sep 2010)

Moin,



Siassei hat gesagt.:


> Was habe ich übersehen?



Evtl. nichts. Hast Du die libs von hier? Imho ist das GLProfile da nicht ganz fehlerfrei. Bei mir (unter Windows) behauptet er mein Rechner könne kein GL3, GL2 geht hier aber.

Du kannst mal die libs vom Buildserver versuchen, die beheben hier z.B. das GL3 Problem. Allerdings kann ich Dir nicht sagen inwieweit die Version neue/andre Fehler aufweist.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Siassei (3. Sep 2010)

Servus,

ich habe die Libs von
 - Buildserver
 - selbst made, sprich von github gezogen und compiliert

Beides endet mit dem Fehler. Selbst die mitgelieferten Codeexamples


----------



## Guest2 (3. Sep 2010)

Ok, und zur Sicherheit: Du hast gluegen-rt.jar, jogl.all.jar, nativewindow.all.jar und newt.all.jar in Deinem Classpath? Und alle Versionen passen zusammen?

Im Classpath oder im Libarypath liegen keine alten / falschen Versionen die stören?

Mal exakt versucht wie es hier steht: YC021, [jogl2] Base code?

Hast Du die 32Bit Version mal versucht? (32/64Bit hängt nur von der verwendeten VM ab, nicht vom Betriebsystem)

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur: jogamp forum

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Siassei (4. Sep 2010)

Guest2 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, und zur Sicherheit: Du hast gluegen-rt.jar, jogl.all.jar, nativewindow.all.jar und newt.all.jar in Deinem Classpath? Und alle Versionen passen zusammen?


Ja. Du hast die *.so & Co. vergessen 

Fehlermeldung mit deinem Link:
Info: XInitThreads() called for concurrent Thread support
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at javax.media.opengl.awt.GLCanvas.<clinit>(GLCanvas.java:82)
	at test.BaseCode.main(BaseCode.java:47)
Caused by: javax.media.opengl.GLException: No profile available: [GL2, GL3bc, GL4bc, GL2GL3, GL3, GL4, GL2ES2, GLES2, GL2ES1, GLES1], GLAvailability[Native[GL4bc false, GL4 false, GL3bc false, GL3 false, GL2 false, GL2ES1 false, GLES1 false, GL2ES2 false, GLES2 false], Profiles[, default null]]
	at javax.media.opengl.GLProfile.<clinit>(GLProfile.java:995)
	... 2 more


----------



## Siassei (4. Sep 2010)

java -version
java version "1.6.0_18"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8.1) (fedora-42.b18.fc13-x86_64)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)


----------



## Siassei (4. Sep 2010)

Entlich habe ich die Lösung gefunden. Man benötigt die JRE von SUN.
So ein sch....


----------

